# longevity question



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i was wondering about the general life expectancy of these rotomolded yaks. anyone had enough time to fish one out? just wondering what im looking at for a future here, this is barring any puncture holes, just normal careful use.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sun is a big enemy.*

Keep it indoors or covered and it will last a long time. Compare a yak to a plastic garbage can. A yak is just an expensive, strange looking garbage can.

Plastic garbage cans kept in doors last a mighty long time. Those in full sun, not so long.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

well damn lol, i cant keep it inside all the time but ill make sure and get a tarp to cover them on my deck asap.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I own and kayak fish out of a 2004 year made Ocean Kayak "Scupper Pro TW". It's always been garage kept for storage. Once in the Spring and once in the Fall, I wiped it down, top, sides and bottom, with 303 Protectant.

It still looks great after hundreds of kayak fishing trips and the plastic is not brittle. 

http://www.303products.com/protectant/303r-aerospace-protectant-32oz.html


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I had my old Tarpon 160 for 12 years and it was still as sturdy as could be when I sold it. I kept it outside, under a shed. Keep it out of direct sunlight and it will last.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

k, i hope tarps will save some time, but if i get a good 5 yrs out of them ill be happy too, just buy a new hull and swap all my gear over.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a cheap pelican right now and I store it outside with no cover or protecting and its still in good condition.well for being a pelican.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in my 3rd year with my 2011 Hobie Outback and have put it through hell and back and still looks great.


----------

